
U.S. election agency breached by hackers after November vote - petethomas
http://reuters.com/article/idUSKBN1442VC
======
codeddesign
I'm getting really tired of these click-bait titles.

It should read: "Company in charge of securing voting machines breached after
election"

And they should have started the article with: "The U.S. voting process is
decentralized and there were no reports of widespread fraud in November."

Fake News: The deliberate attempt to spread false or misleading information.

I am not saying that this is false, it seem's very much true. But it is
definitely misleading the reader into thinking the entire election system was
breached...until the 2nd the last sentence of the article.

~~~
js2
_the 2nd the last_

For future reference: penultimate.

~~~
codeddesign
yeah..it was an obvious typo "2nd to last"

~~~
js2
I didn't mean to draw attention to the typo, but rather to point out that
there's a word which means "2nd to last." Like "defenestrate", it's a shame
not to use it when the situation calls for it. :-)

~~~
judahmeek
Your attempt to expand my vocabulary is much appreciated. :D

~~~
codeddesign
Mine too, upvote for you ;)

------
jokoon
Voting machines seem like a bad idea. If the investigation finds things about
those machines getting hacked, it's going to be gruesome.

~~~
mcv
They are a bad idea. Netherland recently banned the use of voting machines.
The main problem to me is that to most people, voting machines are a black
box. You can't verify that your vote was correctly cast and correctly counted.
And if the voting machine or the count can somehow be compromised, it can be
compromised on a large scale, unlike with paper ballots, where it would be a
hell of a lot of work, and easily detected by layman observers.

~~~
wahern
Being a blackbox means that you can also imbue it with magical powers, like
being hacker-proof, or whatever quality you wish to believe in. And some
"expert" pundit will always be around to back you up.

And that's why the U.S. has and will continue to have horribly designed
electronic voting machines.

